# New Phone Day!



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2010)

iPhone 3GS 16GB 







I've not had this thing longer than half an hour and I already love it.

iPhone ftw!


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats, man. I had a couple 2G's and I loved the interface and the applications.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 18, 2010)

The fact that I am currently playing Final fantasy 1 as I type this, just finished a round of worms, and have Final fantasy 2 installed and ready to go when I finish 1 makes the Ipod touch the most awesome hand held gadget ever created.

I just bought a 3gs for the Fiance and took over her touch. The Iphone has blown me away. The google voice app is bad ass as well...did I mention final fantasy?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I have iFever already


----------



## loktide (Jun 18, 2010)

congrats 

now you must definitely get 'plants vs zombies'!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 18, 2010)

My stephbrother just bought that one too, he had it for a week, then I showed him my htc desire, now he have sold the 3gs and ordered the htc 

Congrats though. Iphones have been a far superior phone the last couple years, but at this time I'm afraid I have to say:

Android ftw!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah my brother has a HTC HD2. It's awesome, but the iPhone is definitely the right phone for me.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 18, 2010)

You sound like me a year ago 

Still much to learn young padawan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2010)

Trust me, I've wanted one of these things for fucking ages 

I'm confident with my choice, even if you aren't


----------



## Isan (Jun 18, 2010)

iphone is cool but android is djent good :9


----------



## Joose (Jun 19, 2010)

Proud 3Gs owner myself! Love it!

I'm not impressed by the Droid just yet. The things that "Droid does" are more than useless and unnecessary to me personally.

Now I simply await the iPhone 4


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2010)

Why has my new phone thread turned into iPhone vs Droid?


----------



## That_One_Person (Jun 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why has my new phone thread turned into iPhone vs Droid?


 
Probably because those are the two biggest names for smartphones as of today. Or people could just be jealous like me  (disgruntled verizon user here)


----------



## Joose (Jun 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Why has my new phone thread turned into iPhone vs Droid?



'Cause it's a thread about a smartphone lol. It's just inevitable at this point.

I have the debate nearly every day with a good friend of mine. Occasionally he wins the argument, but most of the time I take the Gold.

The only thing the iPhones don't have, that they absolutely *should* have, is Flash Player. Why it doesn't is beyond me.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 19, 2010)

Joose said:


> Proud 3Gs owner myself! Love it!
> 
> I'm not impressed by the Droid just yet. The things that "Droid does" are more than useless and unnecessary to me personally.
> 
> Now I simply await the iPhone 4



That's funny. So you just buy a more expensive phone because you don't use the extra features? Can even make android act just like the iphone if you want 

I mean. I didn't like the stock sms app and mp3-player on the desire, so I just went to the market and found better ones. Never liked the sms app on the iphone either, but Steve Jobs did, so too bad for me. The sms app I have now even have an iphone skin so it's just like the iphone  I made my own look to it though + now I got some neat little features that I missed on the iphone. 
How many characters/messages counter in each message and in a month (I only got a limited number of free ones), but maybe you don't care about that, but just look at it:






compared to:








With the mp3 app I have now I can manage my music just like in itunes, although I hated doing it that way, so what do I do. Drag and drop. Can't get any simpler, but Steve force you to do everything through itunes. The sound-quality is also better. I could go on for a while so I'll stop at that.

When that is said, I have to say iphone 4 sounds pretty neat, and fixes some issues like multitasking (although it sounds a bit limited) and stuff. But I'm not going back to Mr. Jobs nazi-system. I want to do things my way and not always have to do it like Steve prefers, you know?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2010)

That_One_Person said:


> Probably because those are the two biggest names for smartphones as of today. Or people could just be jealous like me  (disgruntled verizon user here)





Joose said:


> 'Cause it's a thread about a smartphone lol. It's just inevitable at this point.
> 
> I have the debate nearly every day with a good friend of mine. Occasionally he wins the argument, but most of the time I take the Gold.
> 
> The only thing the iPhones don't have, that they absolutely *should* have, is Flash Player. Why it doesn't is beyond me.



I find it futile and dumb. It's like PS3 vs Xbox 360 or PC vs Mac; some people prefer one and some people prefer the other.

Arguing over which one is definitively better is mega stupid.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 19, 2010)

Joose is right, why Itouch/Iphones won't use flash is fucking retarded.


----------



## Joose (Jun 19, 2010)

@cataclysm_child

To each their own, for sure my friend.

I've messed around with a few of my friends' Android phones. Don't get me wrong, they're cool phones. But, I personally don't care about all the customizing and whatnot. I love the way my iPhone is set up as is.

I Jailbroke it for about a month, and all the customizing and seeing the crazy shit the phone is actually capable of was cool, but it got old. So I reset it, and I'm still a million times happier with it the way I bought it.

The multi-tasking is something I liked about my friend's Droid. And no, the iPhone 4 won't be able to do quite as much multi-tasking. But honestly, how many things could I possibly need running at the same time? I know, it's the whole "But it CAN, and that's what matters" thing.

Rambling now, and this thread has been hijacked lol.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2010)

I just want to officially say fuck debating smartphones in the dude's NPD. 

Different strokes for different folks. He's happy with his and I'm happy for him. Get off it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> I just want to officially say fuck debating smartphones in the dude's NPD.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. He's happy with his and I'm happy for him. Get off it.



Thanks Randy 

This thing has officially taken over my life


----------



## playstopause (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice score! 

But yeah, why not wait for the Iphone 4 just about to come out? I'm sure getting it.


----------



## RG7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Joose is right, why Itouch/Iphones won't use flash is fucking retarded.





one app:

cloudbrowse.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been debating whether to go for an android or a iphone. But I have chosen to go to iphone and about to get my iphone 4.

One of the main reasons why im going to iphone is because of this.

go down to the first video
Nexus One review -- Engadget


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 21, 2010)

iphone is definitely cool, but im on tmobile and i got the mytouch. my bro has a 3gs and when we compared a video loading on youtube, my phone loaded a little faster.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats! (Crosses fingers about landing a job before iPhone 4 comes out )


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 21, 2010)

I must be the only guy on this forum who prefers a Blackberry . Quite happy with the Blackberry Curve I've got. Does what I want, check emails, free messages to my girlfriend, free calls to my girlfriend, internet browser (not amazing, but I only ever use it to get address' of certain places) and I like the qwerty thing.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 21, 2010)

if you haven't bought the guitar toolkit app yet you haven't lived, it's a bit steep at 10 bucks but totally worth it. 

Also, download the vuvuzela app and annoy your friends and family!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 21, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> I must be the only guy on this forum who prefers a Blackberry . Quite happy with the Blackberry Curve I've got. Does what I want, check emails, free messages to my girlfriend, free calls to my girlfriend, internet browser (not amazing, but I only ever use it to get address' of certain places) and I like the qwerty thing.



I use to have a blackberry curve, I think they are great smartphones. But like you said the internet isn't amazing and that's a big thing for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 21, 2010)

playstopause said:


> Nice score!
> 
> But yeah, why not wait for the Iphone 4 just about to come out? I'm sure getting it.



Because A) I don't like the look of the new ones and they do loads of stuff I'll never use and B) because I don't want £70 fished out of my bank account every month


----------



## bradley_ny (Jun 21, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> if you haven't bought the guitar toolkit app yet you haven't lived, it's a bit steep at 10 bucks but totally worth it.



Thanks! You're also going to want to look into: AgilePartners - AmpKit


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 21, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> I must be the only guy on this forum who prefers a Blackberry . Quite happy with the Blackberry Curve I've got. Does what I want, check emails, free messages to my girlfriend, free calls to my girlfriend, internet browser (not amazing, but I only ever use it to get address' of certain places) and I like the qwerty thing.



I had a Tour and I loved it until I took it for a dip in the hot tub with me. Prior to that though, it definitely suited all my needs. Sometimes a little laggy is all and the UI isn't as pretty as the others, but definitely 100% functional.

Now I have a Droid Eris as a loaner and the Incredible is in the mail now.

I love Android. I'm not going to spew Apple hate though. iPhones are a lot of fun, too. I don't like Apple as a company but I don't blame anyone for choosing them. They are awesome phones.


Whatever works for the user! Enjoy the new phone, OP.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> I love Android. I'm not going to spew Apple hate though. iPhones are a lot of fun, too. I don't like Apple as a company but I don't blame anyone for choosing them. They are awesome phones.
> 
> 
> Whatever works for the user! Enjoy the new phone, OP.



Thankyou man 

This is how my dad feels about Apple products. I understand the reasons why people don't like them as a company, but I enjoy their products and am happy to pay the hefty price tag. So everyone's happy right?


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 21, 2010)

So are you gonna give us your number so we can text you at the middle of the night? (I know I can text internationally, that's cool)


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 22, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I've been debating whether to go for an android or a iphone. But I have chosen to go to iphone and about to get my iphone 4.



Did you preorder it? I typically don't preorder, but I did this time. My latest email says FedEx will deliver it by 10:30 on the 23rd. Sooo excited! I'm still carting around a 1st gen iphone currently.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been rocking the 3GS for about 10 months now. Aside from the occasional dropped call (more network-related than phone, IMO), the 3GS is killer. I really want the 4G but don't have the cash right now. Congrats dude, I love the iPhone too!


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 22, 2010)

Who cares which phone is better?

I personally love my iPhone. Gawd, the people that bash Apple are worse than the people that absolutely fap about it.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 22, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Did you preorder it? I typically don't preorder, but I did this time. My latest email says FedEx will deliver it by 10:30 on the 23rd. Sooo excited! I'm still carting around a 1st gen iphone currently.



I did the apple store preorder. I received a reminder email to get it on the 24th. Haven't gotten other email about it.



HighGain510 said:


> I really want the 4G but don't have the cash right now.



The new iphone is not 4g, just an FYI.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks men! I seriously love it, don't care about anything else.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 22, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I did the apple store preorder. I received a reminder email to get it on the 24th. Haven't gotten other email about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The new iphone is not 4g, just an FYI.



I know what I said... 4G is not an indicator for the type of network it uses, it means 4th Generation, just an FYI.  The iPhone 2G was 2nd gen, 3G was 3rd gen and the 3GS was an upgraded 3rd gen.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 22, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I know what I said... 4G is not an indicator for the type of network it uses, it means 4th Generation, just an FYI.  The iPhone 2G was 2nd gen, 3G was 3rd gen and the 3GS was an upgraded 3rd gen.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope you've upgraded it to iOS 4.0!


----------



## GTR0B (Jun 24, 2010)

I've said this too many times but still people believe in just bashing a product just because they don't get on with it.

Apple have great products and that's what makes them sell......go figure.

Functionality, ease of use and they look great.

However, ME PERSONALLY.....I prefer Android as I feel I'm in more control over what is going with the phone.

I regret buying the HD2 as I would of loved the Desire as it has Android, but for now.....it will do.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 24, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I know what I said... 4G is not an indicator for the type of network it uses, it means 4th Generation, just an FYI.  The iPhone 2G was 2nd gen, 3G was 3rd gen and the 3GS was an upgraded 3rd gen.


 
WOW, that makes no sense! iPhone 2g was second gen? No, that was the first generation of iPhone. It was called iPhone, and known as iPhone 2g as it was only able to use 2G data, with the lack of 3G being a glaring omission. And iPhone 3G was called that because it encorporated 3G connection and they wanted to really brag about it, so their names are absolutely an indicator of what connection it can use. 3Gs was called that because it had the same form factor as the 3G, but was faster, thus the 's' for 'speed'.

It's definitely called iPhone 4, not iPhone 4g, just an FYI. 



Congrats on the phone, Dave! I've had my 3Gs for about 2-3 months now and it's freaking awesome. I kinda wanna get a 4, but I reckon it's far too much hassle. Right now I think I'm gonna wait my contract out and see what iPhone 6 (or whatever) is like compared to the Android devices then. I would really struggle to hold out that long for a new phone though..

Anyone read about the connection issues on iPhone 4 yet? Not looking good...


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 25, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Congrats on the phone, Dave! I've had my 3Gs for about 2-3 months now and it's freaking awesome. I kinda wanna get a 4, but I reckon it's far too much hassle. Right now I think I'm gonna wait my contract out and see what iPhone 6 (or whatever) is like compared to the Android devices then. I would really struggle to hold out that long for a new phone though..
> 
> Anyone read about the connection issues on iPhone 4 yet? Not looking good...



Thanks man! I just got it yesterday finally and its fantastic! My blackberry had served me well, but I needed something more multimedia friendly.

Apparently the whole situation with the antenna only happens when your using your hands. It doesn't happen when you have a case on it, which I think everyone needs a case for a phone like this anyways. So far, it really hasn't affected me when using it, but that will probably change one I use it more and more. I'll do a review once I get a case and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Hope you've upgraded it to iOS 4.0!



What's new with 4? I don't think I can bothered unless it's got some cool features I can see myself using.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What's new with 4? I don't think I can bothered unless it's got some cool features I can see myself using.



Multitasking is a big part. Especially running pandora in the background while searching in the interwebz like ss.org 

Folders is another one, its an awesome way to organize all your apps in a folder without going to page after page to get to your app. I highly recommend it man!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2010)

I can already play iTunes while I'm on facebook, that's as much as I need to do really


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 25, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> WOW, that makes no sense! iPhone 2g was second gen? No, that was the first generation of iPhone. It was called iPhone, and known as iPhone 2g as it was only able to use 2G data, with the lack of 3G being a glaring omission. And iPhone 3G was called that because it encorporated 3G connection and they wanted to really brag about it, so their names are absolutely an indicator of what connection it can use. 3Gs was called that because it had the same form factor as the 3G, but was faster, thus the 's' for 'speed'.
> 
> It's definitely called iPhone 4, not iPhone 4g, just an FYI.



I never said it was "called" the 4G, I said that it was the 4th Generation model. In the technical world, that's normally how it's done (and it was done with the iPod Touch models as well, since there have been newer versions of those since original introduction as well).  Just to confirm what I said:

(I'm sure the formatting of the table will get all fucked up, but the table can be found here: List of iOS devices - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


Model	Capacity	RAM[74]	Connection	Original release date	Minimum OS to sync	Rated battery life (hours)
Original	4 GB
8 GB	128 MB	USB via dock connector (FireWire for charging only)[75]	June 29, 2007	Mac: 10.4
Win: XP	audio: 22
video: 5
16 GB	February 5, 2008
First phone with a Multi-Touch interface. Features include: Safari web browser and wireless access to the iTunes Store and YouTube. 16 GB version later added.
3G	8 GB
16 GB	128 MB	USB via dock connector	July 11, 2008	Mac: 10.4
Win: XP	audio: 24
video: 7[76]
Full white or black hard plastic back and metallic volume buttons. Features include iPhone OS 2.0, App Store, 3G connectivity, and GPS.
3GS	16 GB
32 GB	256 MB	USB via dock connector	June 19, 2009	Mac: 10.4
Win: XP	audio: 30
video: 10
8 GB	June 24, 2010
Oleophobic-coated screen. Features include an upgraded CPU processor and graphics processor and increased RAM; support for video recording, higher resolution camera, includes Voice Control support, and includes iPhone OS 3.
4	16 GB
32 GB	512 MB[77]	USB via dock connector	June 24, 2010	Mac: 10.5.8
Win: XP	audio: 40
video: 10
Aluminosilicate glass front and back panels with a stainless steel antenna band around the sides.[78] Features include an Apple A4 processor, 960x640, 326 ppi IPS display, 5 megapixel back camera with LED flash and HD video recording, a VGA front-facing camera and a gyroscope providing greater motion sensitivity. Ships with iOS 4.


To summarize the list: Original iPhone (1st Gen), iPhone 3G (2nd Gen), iPhone 3GS (3rd Gen) and finally iPhone 4 (4th Gen). If you're going to try to be condescending, at least have all the facts and not just the ones that make your statement look correct.  Hehe, I'm just kidding, but in all seriousness there have been 4 revisions/generations of hardware on the iPhone. It was kind of a dumb idea to associate the type of network a single device (3G) was using with the device name on Apple's part, but that's a different story.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2010)

C'mon guys, this has nothing at all to do with my celebration of having a new phone


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 25, 2010)

The fighting continues until you update to iOS 4, sir.   There are a few other tweaks like the camera has been changed to add zoom, as well as tap-focus for video also.  I updated my 3GS and it has been smooth so far, only oddity I have noticed is that sometimes the facebook app freezes for a few seconds while the data icon up top is moving so I'm guessing it has something to do with data transmission.  I'm sure it will get tweaked as I doubt I'm the only one seeing it but it's a minor annoyance, the new OS has been pretty sweet so far.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahh, I remember the PVP comic from when the Iphone was first announced. Of course, it's funnier if you know the characters and follow the comic (Brent has always been the comic's trendy Mini Cooper driving Mac snob), but it's still great.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 28, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Thanks man! I just got it yesterday finally and its fantastic! My blackberry had served me well, but I needed something more multimedia friendly.
> 
> Apparently the whole situation with the antenna only happens when your using your hands. It doesn't happen when you have a case on it, which I think everyone needs a case for a phone like this anyways. So far, it really hasn't affected me when using it, but that will probably change one I use it more and more. I'll do a review once I get a case and see if there is a difference.


 
Everyone's getting a free bumper case apparently.. we'll see how true that is.

Dave, iOS4 does a lot of new cool stuff - definitely worth the upgrade man, there's no reason not to. Here's some screen shots of my 3Gs running iOS4


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 28, 2010)

What are those 3 red cirles underneath the folder on the dock? And I find it funny that there's no service in each of those screens you posted 

I currently have my iPhone 3GS packed up and I'm waiting for o2 to get more iPhone 4's in so I can upgrade. Fingers crossed there will be more in by this week.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha, signal where I live is PANTS man, really bad. I'm gonna try bitching and moaning enough to get Vodafone to do something about it. Hopefully they'll give me one of their signal boosters for nowt or somethin to keep me happy cos I've been with 'em about 6 years. I'm gonna suggest trying iPhone 4 

Three circles are just from the Emoji app, didn't know what to call the 'kinda home screen looking folder', so went with wee pictures!

Last I saw 3Gs's are still selling for quite good money. I've managed to keep mine absolutely mint for about 2 months now, so I have the option to sell and make good chedder from it


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahh I forgot all about you could type with emoji when naming folders! I'll need to do that to mine too haha. And I thought you were just "holding the phone the wrong way"


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 2, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Ahh I forgot all about you could type with emoji when naming folders! I'll need to do that to mine too haha. And I thought you were just "holding the phone the wrong way"



Those are some awesome screen shots, is yours jailbreaked?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Everyone's getting a free bumper case apparently.. we'll see how true that is.
> 
> Dave, iOS4 does a lot of new cool stuff - definitely worth the upgrade man, there's no reason not to. Here's some screen shots of my 3Gs running iOS4



Hmmm, tempting.

I'm not completely sold though, looks cool I guess but I like the functionality of the phone as it is.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 2, 2010)

Well.. I'm jus sayin'.. there's no reason not to. You don't sacrifice anything.




asmegin_slayer said:


> Those are some awesome screen shots, is yours jailbreaked?


 
Mine? No, it's iOS4.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2010)

I see what you're saying dude, I've just always firmly believed in not fixing what's not broken


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just bought a bumper for my iPhone 4, I don't see the millions of people with the signal problem getting one unfortunately :/ 
I'm excited to see what incase come up with though, I love their cases haha. And here's an interesting read (notice how apple don't directly address the signal situation but blame it on something else ) - Letter from Apple Regarding iPhone 4

And thanks Meisterjager for the idea, no need to jailbreak now!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Everyone's getting a free bumper case apparently.. we'll see how true that is.
> 
> Dave, iOS4 does a lot of new cool stuff - definitely worth the upgrade man, there's no reason not to. Here's some screen shots of my 3Gs running iOS4




I keep seeing people pulling screen shots of their iPhones, how do you do that?


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 4, 2010)

^ hold the top button and press the home button - you'll have a screen shot in camera roll


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 4, 2010)

DONT GET iOS 4!!!

Massive mistake on my part and i truly regret it. All speed and fluidness instantly gone. Folders are stupid considering i organized by page anyways, and its easier to swipe to a page than accurately poke a folder.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 4, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> ^ hold the top button and press the home button - you'll have a screen shot in camera roll



Thank-you kindly, sir!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 5, 2010)

My 3GS seems to run even quicker on iOS4. Loving it.

This signal thing is way overblown on the internet btw, the phone part has always been the worst part of the iPhone, and although the 4 is objectively better under the same conditions as any of their previous phones, it suffers like many other phones (HTCs included) when you smother the antenna. My 3GS loses about 2-3 bars of signal if I firmly grip the bottom of the phone. Apple have admitted their software for showing you how much signal you're getting is on the optimistic side, but people have known about that for a while (i.e. if your phone is showing 3 bars it's more likely 2 on any other phone).

You guys have notoriously bad receptions and coverage on AT&T, which has made it look worse, but on the other hand I know tons of people who have the phone and haven't had any issue with the signal (mainly because they live in areas with good coverage IMO).


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 5, 2010)

So the worst part of the I*PHONE* is it's phone function. 

Just one reason why I think apple get away with murder.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 5, 2010)

^ It texts pretty well though


----------



## Pauly (Jul 6, 2010)

It's still perfectly fine as a phone, although here in the UK we don't get shafted like you do with AT&T as far as coverage and data speeds go.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 6, 2010)

Coverage for me at home with previous mobile phone's was better than it is with iPhone 3Gs.. but at a friend's place, I now get full 3G signal, whereas I got absolutely nothing before (yes, I had a 3G able handset). It's kinda hit and miss.. I'm using the lack of signal at home to try and con Vodafone into giving me a signal booster thingy.


----------

